
How to rent a house in the Bay Area - rentshape
https://medium.com/@contact_51029/how-to-rent-a-house-in-the-bay-area-ad991477d7bc#.jx3t698ng
======
DrScump
This article leaves out the most important task before renting on Craigslist:
_make sure the party you 're giving money to actually has standing to rent the
property!_

There is a LOT of fraud with people "renting" properties on CL that are utter
frauds and vanish as soon as they get the deposit.

